# Pulaski



## Thunder (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone been seeing any activity in Pulaski? I am headed up to Pineview next week.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Oct 29, 2008)

No more Telfair hunting Thunder?


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Pineview*

Good luck with that, too many sh1theads shooting whats brown is down and poachers in Pineview.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 29, 2008)

pulaski is starting to get good on my end. going back in the morning.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 29, 2008)

HorseCreekHunter said:


> No more Telfair hunting Thunder?




Hey bud, loved Telfair but our farmer was whacking everything in sight in JUNE!! Had a big watermelon field and he was shooting them at night. Said he did not shoot any of the bucks.....yea right!

We only killed 3-4 deer there the whole season last year....that is a club total!!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 29, 2008)

sullivanfire1 said:


> Good luck with that, too many sh1theads shooting whats brown is down and poachers in Pineview.




Too bad. Our place is pretty good. Good people, and we play poker with the locals. Farmer patrols the lease all the time and is well known in town. He lives on the property too. Great guy and he looks out for us.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Yeh*

Yeh, you must be talkin about Jim, he lets those "locals" come in there and shoot "your" deer when your at home during the week. Just wondering, how many deer have you seen in there? Also lets his kid and friends ride his atv's thru the property at all hours of the night. If I were you I wouldn't worry about the rut, I would just worry about seeing deer. I personally heard the "poker" players say "tell your boys from Fla thanks for chasing the deer all weekend so we can kill them during the weeknights". They didn't know I was in the bathroom. Your right though, Jim is a good guy and well known in town.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, Jim is a good guy. We actually have 2 clubs that stay at our camp. Someone's there quite a bit. His son is a big boy for sure, but have had no trouble with ATV's or night riding. Only been able to go up once and for only 2 days, but saw some deer and shot a doe that was with 3 others. I'm hoping next week will be good.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Nov 17th*

Generally the best time around there was Nov 17th thru Thanksgiving. Good luck and don't let those Ga boys get your poker money LOL !! Get Paul to take you over to the 600 and shoot one of those big pigs. The last day of season last year I was fed up and decided to take my 11 year old fishin down at the pond behind the 200. We were there for around 45 minutes and my other 2 boys came up screaming there was a huge 8 point with a tall rack in the middle of the 200, just my luck !! Have you fished the pond? Work a red shad culprit real slow and you will catch some big bass in there.  Mart, Jim's son is probably more in rut himself nowadays, instead of riding atv's around. 

Sit in the double blind in the 200 and that big one will come out of the pines to your right about halfway down. He comes out late though, this was around 11:00 am.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 30, 2008)

Jim likes the "Fla" coin, and rode me about it during a work week but I took the Ga boys for a good deal on opening weekend, then lost is again. It comes and goes, but fun. On the 157 (200) there is no stand there anymore, to the right. I have a ground blind down in the back on the fire trail. Can see for 200 yards down and back to the field. Shot the big doe close to that walking out opening weekend. Seen some big hog sign too, to the right walking in. Where is he bud? Would love to bring a big boy to camp. 

Paul has seen 2 good shooters on the 600. No shot, but says they are huge. Can't wait till they migrate over! Randy got a nice doe on opening weekend too.

Good people, so having fun.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Nov 4, 2008)

There should be a lot of rubs and scrapes on the road to the pond, especially coming from the other farmers field. If you walk the edge of his field the entire stretch of the road that goes to the pond you should see some nice scrapes. That is where that big buck (8pt) was coming in from. He works his way thru the planted pines and comes out on the little ridge right around where that old wood ladder stand is laying down. I used to take post hole diggers and dig a small hole and fill it with hog wild, it looks just like the dirt that is up there. I never did see what was eating it but it was always gone. Also when you come in to the 200 there is a block of hardwoods to the left that you can either go thru on the fire break or go around. Last year there was a group of 5 doe that bedded down in there. Good Luck !!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2008)

*Just got back*

Spent the past 3 days at the camp. Saw 8 deer. Only a 3 point and basket 6 for bucks. Shot a doe and Jim brought over a 200 pound sow. Thanks for the tips on where to hunt. First year on this lease. There are some scrapes showing up on the 200 acres. The double stand is still there. Going back up on Thanksgiving....looking for a big one.

Thanks


----------



## Thunder (Nov 9, 2008)

*wow*

Only a couple of us in Pulaski? No reports for those of us that don't get to hunt much and rely on you guys for good  news.

This is killing me.....cleaning the garage all weekend.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2008)

*Telfair thread...*

was great! No Pulaski hunters here?? I feel left out......

Come on guys, what's happening up there?!?!

Thanks


----------



## Hunter22 (Nov 18, 2008)

I hunt in Dooly county. Property off 3rd district rd right next to pulaski. I havent hunted yet. going this saturday thru next sat. I have heard that no sighting nof bucks chasing, scrapes have been made and rubs but buck havent been back to check them. Its been warm since last week and it is suposeto be gettin colder this week so it should be better this week. Deer movement is slow!


----------

